# My Intro



## chazlink (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have been lurking on these forums for long enough and I wanted to say hello to everyone and thank you all for the great information and discussions that can be found here. There really is a great amount of information, and the best part is, most of it is really constructive, unlike many other similar sites.

So here is my very short (up to this point) MA background:

I have always been interested in training in Martial Arts for both physical and mental empowerment. Recently settling down with a good job has afforded me the time needed to do so. 

Last year I started studying Shaolin-do. I was drawn to the art because of my interest in Chinese Martial Arts, and the great styles/history that goes along with them. 

After achieving Yellow Belt this year, I came accross this forum, along with others, and became aquainted with the many controversies surrounding the art. It was like finding out Santa Claus didn't exist. I was totally disappointed, although I do have to admit, that since day 1, I always thought something was strange with the program. Now I am not here to bash anyone's art, and my Sifu specifically is an amazing teacher and a great person. My problem is with the claims of Sin The'. I personally cannot continue training in an art that I do not believe 100% in, nor give such an organization my time/money. Basically, considering all of the historical discrepancies and clearly false claims, I decided that this art was not for me.

So now I am back at square 1, but this time, thanks to the great info here, I am much better prepared to make a choice that fits me better. I am going to be attending a local Kali/Escrima class, a JKD class, and a Muay Thai class in the upcoming weeks and hopefully finding a home among them. 

So thanks to all for the great discussions and dissemination of information here...even though you may not know it - you are helping people every day.


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 20, 2007)

Chazlink,

First, welcome to MT... you found the right place to learn...

Second, good call on starting in another art... you'll love the FMA's, and the JKD, I'm sure...

Have a great day!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome  enjoy your stay


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 20, 2007)

Good to meet you! Happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 20, 2007)

Ave and good luck finding an art that fits you


----------



## stickarts (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the 'non-lurking group' on MT! ... have fun, happy posting.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Drac (Feb 20, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome former lurker..Enjoy the forums...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome we must all come out of the shadows at some time and happy posting


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome, and enjoy MT!


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

